# Newbie:: Just introducing myself to get started



## iggyPop (May 24, 2015)

As a lot of people in these forums, I am looking to lose weight and get stronger. I let myself go for many years and have recently started exercising. It's May, I began working out in December. I do see the gains. I do feel stronger and better. I used to workout in High School because I played football and wrestled. 

I started with very light workouts, meaning I was doing dumbbell presses using the 30s... and struggling.I'm up to the 70s now. Not easy, but not struggling. Since I started working out, I lost 4 inches in my waist, but not too many pounds. I feel like I'm doing something wrong.

My immediate goal is to lose 25 lbs in 3 months. I don't think it should be too difficult. I have changed my diet.I got away from all the soft drinks. I mostly drink water. Mostly, because I still drink my morning coffee with a single creamer and I drink my protein shakes after my workouts. 

I do have a question.. Would it be recommended I do more cardio , heavier weights - less reps, or lighter weights - more reps to shed pounds. 

A fiber one bar for breakfast with my coffee.
vegetables for snacks
chicken and rice and some vegetables for lunch.
Yogurt/cottage cheese (depending on the day, one or the other) for snack
and then some more chicken for dinner. Sometimes we have ground turkey or fish.

My current weight is 263 lbs.
I'm 5'9"
40 years old. 

Any feedback is appreciated. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## brazey (May 25, 2015)

Welcome to the community! Since this is for introductions you'll get more views and responses re-posting in the training and nutrition forums.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 25, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyPop (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Brazey! Good looking out!


----------

